

Is Adobe PDF Reader becoming irrelevant? - andrewstuart

PDF viewing is now built into Google Chome.  Microsoft and Mozilla have announced that future versions of their browsers will include integrated PDF readers.<p>Is Adobe's PDF Reader becoming irrelevant?  Does it matter to Adobe that it might be losing control of PDF reading?  Why did Adobe fail to build Adobe Reader plugins that integrate nicely into all browsers?
======
michaelpinto
You mean there might be a future day where ;m not tortured by Adobe Acrobat
begging me to stop my real work so I can do some meaningless update?

